# Vinegar based sauces - what is your favorite recipe?



## JC in GB (May 14, 2019)

I am interested in trying some Carolina style BBQ and have very little knowledge on what a good Carolina vinegar sauce should be.

Would anyone be interested in sharing your favorite vinegar based sauce recipe?

Can this be used on beef and ribs or is the Carolina style sauce normally used just for pork butt?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 14, 2019)

I love Carolina style BBQ sauces and have made several variations of them. The SC is the mustard base style sauce. The NC is more of vinegar based. Both are great just depends on what you are going for. Check out Chef Jimmy J's sauces if you haven't yet. The Yellow Q juice is more SC style and the Red Q juice is more NC style. Ill also vouch for the Honey Dijon its amazing. Lots of people probably do use them on beef but I personally mainly use for pulled pork and ribs.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sauces.264311/#post-1719620


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2019)

^^^^^^^Volfan beat me to it....I was going to post that link for you.


----------



## JC in GB (May 14, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I love Carolina style BBQ sauces and have made several variations of them. The SC is the mustard base style sauce. The NC is more of vinegar based. Both are great just depends on what you are going for. Check out Chef Jimmy J's sauces if you haven't yet. The Yellow Q juice is more SC style and the Red Q juice is more NC style. Ill also vouch for the Honey Dijon its amazing. Lots of people probably do use them on beef but I personally mainly use for pulled pork and ribs.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sauces.264311/#post-1719620



Thanks for your reply.  Just goes to show my ignorance.  I already have the yellow and Red Q juice recipes.  I didn't recognize them as Carolina style.  I guess that is why I am asking.

I wouldn't know Carolina Q from Seattle Q.  I want to expand my horizons and cook each and every Q style I can.


----------



## zwiller (May 14, 2019)

+2 CheffJJ's sauces.  Made the tangy and it's fantabulous.  I have had PP in NC and that sauce is legit.  SoFLAquers is also popular one in the NC style.  I made both and both are good but preferred CheffJJ's.    
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork.49892/#post_3455

If you've never had NC sauce you are in for a treat.  Crazy good on PP.  I'd like to try the Lexington Dip but next butt is gonna get jerked.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 14, 2019)

Find you a base and play around with it. I've done something similar to JJ's SC style but added beer and half a stick of butter and some other things like cayenne and paprika. That's the beauty of it you can make it to your liking.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 14, 2019)

Did these a few months ago and lasted a couple rounds of PP and some ribs. About time to make another batch for the next big smoke in a couple weeks.


----------



## JC in GB (May 14, 2019)

Very nice.  Where do you get those spiffy squirt bottles with caps?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 14, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Very nice.  Where do you get those spiffy squirt bottles with caps?


 Amazon..mainly because I am lazy and didn't feel like driving to the dollar store. Now if I could only get amazon prime deliveries of beer and meat every couple days I would be set.


----------



## zwiller (May 14, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Find you a base and play around with it. I've done something similar to JJ's SC style but added beer and half a stick of butter and some other things like cayenne and paprika. That's the beauty of it you can make it to your liking.



Yep.  Occasionally a sauce is just _on_ like ChefJJs tangy.  Bases get you in the ballpark.  Still trying to perfect my mustard "carolina gold" sauce.  I am pretty dang close now using chili powder (lots) and no cayenne or paprika.


----------



## phatbac (May 17, 2019)

this is my families' favorite sauce..

Candy Apple Red...

1/4 stick margarine or butter (butter is better!)
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup AC vinegar
3/4 cup turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw)
1 Tbsp salt
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic
3 Tbsp paprika (mild)

mix ingredients in a small pot.
bring to low boil and simmer for 20 minutes.
let sit in fridge after cooling for a couple of hours.

can substitute brown sugar for raw sugar but will burn much easier and you will need to bump it up to whole cup.
can spice it up with cayenne pepper and hot paprika.
may add 1/8 - 1/4 cup apple juice if you like it thinner and more apple flavor

looks like this on ribs...












Bbribs4



__ phatbac
__ Feb 3, 2019






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## JC in GB (May 17, 2019)

Thanks for that recipe.  I am surely going to give it a try.  Looks awesome.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 18, 2019)

This is my go-to. 


1 cup yellow mustard

About 3/4 to 1 cup of vinegar

1 tablespoon chili powder

1 tablespoon of soy sauce

1 tablespoon of paprika

1/2 cup of brown sugar

1 tablespoon of salt

1 tablespoon of pepper


----------



## Steve H (May 18, 2019)

Subscribed. I'm trying this one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for the Vote of Confidence Gentlemen. I just added my Honey Dijon and POP (COLA) Sauce to thE thread in the link above. My kids like the Pop Sauce made with Dr. Pepper. It is light, with a balanced sweet and sour flavor. Enhances the Pork with out over powering it...JJ


----------



## Jonok (May 18, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> This is my go-to.
> 
> 
> 1 cup yellow mustard
> ...



I’m pretty sure this is about what Sweatman’s served when we used to go out there years ago.

Simple, and does nothing to cover up the pig’s awesome flavor.

I love Carolina sauce, and have come up with an iteration that has enough red stuff in it that the people around here will recognize it as “barbecue sauce”, even though it has a purely Carolina flavor profile.  Everyone loves it, so those lowcountry guys are on to something g for sure...


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 4, 2019)

Every time I see a good recipe on here I take screen shots of them. I’ve made some sauces before, forgot to write down all the ingredients and portions I threw in, and really loved the outcome with no real way of recreating it. But, Ive learned from my mistakes. Thank you guys for posting all these great recipes!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 6, 2019)

phatbac said:


> this is my families' favorite sauce..
> 
> Candy Apple Red...
> 
> ...



Phatbac, I just made a batch of this yesterday. The recipe sounded good and looked good in the picture. The taste and texture remind me a lot of blues hog original sauce. I can wait to try it on some ribs or maybe some chicken!


----------



## kawboy (Jun 7, 2019)

SmokinLogs said:


> Phatbac, I just made a batch of this yesterday. The recipe sounded good and looked good in the picture. The taste and texture remind me a lot of blues hog original sauce. I can wait to try it on some ribs or maybe some chicken!


I've made this a few times, really like it. Like a dummy I had it in my head as candy apple flavor, not the color, Du-oh! Still tastes good.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank yall for trying the sauce yes the red is more about the color and if you use the sugar n the raw is very burn resistant. im glad you enjoy the sauce!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (AaroN)


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 8, 2019)

I rarely see a Carolina vinegar sauce here in Ohio but I'm curious so I'll make the one above. I just need to get some brown sugar.

I've started tinkering with making my own bbq sauces. 

("bbq" fails the board spell-check. Shame!)

I've been starting from plain tomato sauce, then sweetening with honey and adding tartness with vinegar. Then darken the flavor with molasses, and add onion, garlic, salt, etc.


----------



## annette (Oct 6, 2019)

I have a plethora of yellow peppers from my garden. I'm interested in finding out any sauce recipes using yellow pepper sauce. I am searching for the right combination of herbs, vinegars, etc that enhances smoking.

Any input?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 6, 2019)

What kind of Yellow peppers? Peruvian Aji Amarillo is a fabulous Chile for sauce. Great flavor!...JJ


----------

